# Ammonium Chloride and grain



## lisafoleys (Jun 7, 2015)

We have three ND wethers that are 7 months old and we are experiencing everything for the first time. We feed them meat goat grain with ammonium chloride and our vet here in Vermont (who just closed shop to move west) suggested adding more AC especially with winter and less natural moisture in their diet. We were told a teaspoon per goat a day, but sprinkling it on their food it drifts right off. We started mixing it with a small amount of warm water and pouring it over the grain and they clearly don't like the taste, but are eating ti. 
I have searched online and get different information on how to administer it. 
Also, any suggestions for getting them to drink more water, vet suggested a salt lick. We have loose minerals and sodium bicarbonate always available. One person suggested the sodium bicarbonate and another didn't think it was a good idea. We would love some advice on the best way to approach this. 
Any other thoughts if it is reasonable to keep feeding the grain past a year old if they are pets? 
Sorry that's a lot of questions!
Lisa


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would change a few things...I wouldn't feed more then a handful of grain and once they are a year old I wouldn't feed any at all, wethers do not need need th eextra calories and ND tend to be fatties any way lol Grass hay and browse is enough. I would however include alfalfa in their diet..either pellet, hay or chafehay...next I would not give sodium bicarbonate out free choice...these changes will help reduce chances of UC...
to get them to drink more water, offer warm water twice daily....add a touch of molasses to temp them if they still wont drink enough.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The soda is deactivating all your Ammonium Chloride and tipping their PH the wrong direction. 
All of my wethers have salt available to them, it does help to increase their water intake. 

For the Ammonium Chloride try this...

1/4 c. crunchy peanut butter (old fashioned Adams works best, stir in oil before starting)
4 teaspoons Ammonium Chloride
Mix evenly through peanut butter
Add Malt-o-meal by spoonfuls until dough is no longer sticky but still easily forms a ball
Divide dough into 14 teaspoon size portions. Each ball will give a Nigerian sized dose. 
Feed as a treat or crumble over Alfalfa pellets.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

My boys have suffered from urinary caculi a few times. I gave them 12cc AC a day mixed in water. I took them completely off grain. They now get 1 cup of whole oats and hay. I so far have had no problems with them geting them again. U can also try mixing orange gatorade in the water. They will drink the bucket dry. Give them a taste of it not mixed in water first. I go through one of the big containers once a week. They love it.


----------



## lisafoleys (Jun 7, 2015)

Great idea. I am guessing the Gatorade doesn't have anything in it that would interact with the Ammonium Chloride. We will try it because I think having them drink more water is the best defense for crystals.


----------



## lisafoleys (Jun 7, 2015)

Good suggestions. Is the Malt o basically Cream of Wheat? We will try it. I happened to discover they love peanut butter when setting mouse traps and they got the scent and I gave them a taste on my finger...boy do they like that.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My boys get alfalfa pellets mixed with meat goat grower (probably the same Blue Seal feed you are feeding?) plus the Manna Pro minerals that contain added Ac. I have never had a problem with UC in any of my animals.

In the winter, I feed soaked beet pulp. It adds moisture and a bit of calcium. I make sure they get fresh warm water 3 times a day, sometimes adding a bit of molasses as an antifreeze. (it helps a little)


----------



## lisafoleys (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks! I will try the molasses.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

What does it mean when you say your vet "suggested less natural moisture in their diet"? 

What do you feed them regularly? If you are experiencing UC with all 3 of them, then your calcium to phosphorous ratios are all off.


----------



## lisafoleys (Jun 7, 2015)

What the vet had said was winter will bring less moisture in their daily routine since they aren't getting it from browsing and they aren't big water drinkers. Therefore less water in their daily routine due to just hay and grain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## barbara_l (Aug 18, 2013)

I add peppermint extract and dark Karo syrup to their water and they are crazy for it.


----------

